# The work of a 20 year plumber



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

This guy was at our company for 20 years. He was just laid off a couple of months ago. Nice work, huh?

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x157/1rmrider/Picture078.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x157/1rmrider/Picture079.jpg


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why are you posting pictures of my work? :laughing:

I can se why in tight times he might be the first to go...
Or maybe just for the helluvit...:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

dude. you have no idea how bad he sucked. I dont even know where to begin telling how bad he was. He was the dry fit king on cpvc. 5 blow outs on the boss's house.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like a 20 year angry plumber. Was he moody?
I'm to good for this place kind of guy?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

nope, not moody. just sucked and was a stoner. His name was bert and I called him burnt. He wouldnt use a hacksaw to cut pvc when he did roughs. he had to use a sawzall no matter the size of pipe.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

house plumber said:


> nope, not moody. just sucked and was a stoner. His name was bert and I called him burnt. He wouldnt use a hacksaw to cut pvc when he did roughs. he had to use a sawzall no matter the size of pipe.


 Stoner say's it all


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

He wasted 4 fittings that I see of on that offset.


I would of done 45's, 4 fittings total.

Is the fact he did double offsets is the reason why you posted picture? 

Or the purple primer everywhere.

Thank goodness we don't have to use that 8988!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> He wasted 4 fittings that I see of on that offset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Did this guy actually have 20 years experience or did he have 1 year, 20 times?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Scott K said:


> Did this guy actually have 20 years experience or did he have 1 year, 20 times?


probably the last one. I wish I had more pics of his work. That actually looked good compared to some of his other stuff.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Did he have a plumbing, driver's, or medical marijuana license?


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Purple Power!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldn't have had to use an offset to begin with because I wouldn't have put myself in that position. That's some awful looking garbage!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Did he have a plumbing license?


no he didn't.



jjbex said:


> Did he have a driver's license?


no but he has 2 DUI's, 1 with his kid in the car. 



jjbex said:


> Did he have a medical marijuana license?


not available in Florida AFAIK


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> no but he has 2 DUI's, 1 with his kid in the car.
> 
> 
> not available in Florida AFAIK


I thought he had 3 dui's. And I think only for gluacoma is the only reason for medical pot. I tried it for my pain about 2 years ago and I was too stoned to know if it helped or not. Plus I didn't care for being high anymore. I must have grown out of it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I consider him to be someone who works in the plumbing industry. Kinda like a delivery driver. If you don't have a license, you ain't a plumber. I don't care what your state requirements are.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I think he worked for the company about 19 years, 11 months, and two weeks too long.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Shoulda used pex! No offsets needed. Sorry, it was going to be said anyways.:jester:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Shoulda used pex! No offsets needed. Sorry, it was going to be said anyways.:jester:


 Trouble maker... lol That is some sloppy ass work. I know my work is not 100% pretty but dang I know I can do better than that.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

8 90s in one offset is garbage.... my first year could do better than that


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

looked like something my kid made when he was 6, when he went on a job with me.


----------



## HALO3 (Jun 7, 2009)

This is why I have my new guys do ride arounds for a couple of days. This guy would not last 5 minutes in my presence.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

i know companies around here that would hire that guy for his expertise . that is top notch compared to some of the junk we see. but you know somebody will hire him as a service tech and charge $90.00 hr for his "great skill" and years in "his " trade. i am going to keep my camera w/ me from now on to post a few pics of what alot of the "service techs" do around here.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

cajunplumberjoe said:


> i know companies around here that would hire that guy for his expertise . that is top notch compared to some of the junk we see. but you know somebody will hire him as a service tech and charge $90.00 hr for his "great skill" and years in "his " trade. i am going to keep my camera w/ me from now on to post a few pics of what alot of the "service techs" do around here.


Roto Tooter and Mr. Tooter?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I've seen worse. No dry fittings, got to give em that. That must have been done first thing in the morning after a trip to the porto-let, or right after lunch, after yet again,.................another trip to the porto-let.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if this thread would be different if it were "the work of a 20 year GAY plumber" ?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

prolly yea. Just think, all those cute little fittings.. His " tinker toys" :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I've seen worse. No dry fittings, got to give em that. That must have been done first thing in the morning after a trip to the porto-let, or right after lunch, after yet again,.................another trip to the porto-let.


 
Trust me, he had his share of dry fit fittings. 5 alone on the boss's new house.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think there are a lot of gay plumbers. Every openly gay man I know is very fastidious, they cringe when I tell work stories.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ever wonder why Gay people have lots of money. At least the ones around here do. Anybody know why that is?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Because they are all in the Gay Mafia?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

They don't have to spend it on women.

(not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------

